# Happy Frog and Dolomitic Lime Question



## GMCORP (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, so, I was thinking of adding dolomitic lime to my next grow to raise pH and add magnesium & calcium to the soil because that's been recommended to me by several people on my journal, and Jorge writes about it in his Bible...

But, i use Happy Frog soil from Fox Farm, and i just noticed that it has dolomitic lime already in the mix.  Would you recommend adding more??


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 20, 2008)

i wouldnt add a thing.... that stuff is ready for plants like it is......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah  that ^^^^...I like to add more perlite to mine tho


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

i added perlite and more worm casings to my ffof when i was soil growing..i did after a couple months mix in some dolomite lime,just a tablespoon full.i diluted it in some ph'd water and fed when i watered.just the one feeding tho.also used some worm casing tea.


----------

